
Show HN: HuggyList: A micro-blogging site in list format (now public) - danidan11
https://huggylist.com/
======
danidan11
Hello!

Excited to share the public version of HuggyList, a faster alternative to
blogging.

I believe blogging is the best solution to share deep content but it is very
time consuming and restricted to people with good writing skills.

Now, you can discover and share content in simple bullet points on HuggyList.

How it works: 1) Start a list 2) Decide whether the list is public or not (who
can add items?) 3) Add bullet points (or items) as you go

Looking forward to your feedback!

------
Random_Person
This is pretty neat. Thanks for sharing. There's a few inconsistencies with
your layout. On desktop, it (mostly) forces phone view, but when I went to add
my list, for instance, the submit button stretched my entire window.

~~~
danidan11
Yes I focused only on mobile so far. Will have to adjust the submit button.
Desktop will come pretty soon.

Did you enjoy going through the content? I was thinking about producing much
more so you can learn some exciting stuff without reading lengthly posts.

~~~
Random_Person
Yes? Very few posts actually contain more information than the little blurb...
which makes it feel more like a curated Twitter hashtag than an actual blog,
but that's not on you. That will come from people using it.

The similarity between the layout and twitter made a few things confusing: I
tried clicking on a username to go to that user's profile and was instead
directed to the list. This behavior is fine, but I think because the UI is so
familiar, I wanted it to behave in a familiar way.

~~~
danidan11
Good point, I should definitely adjust the UI so it feels familiar.

My goal is to keep the posts as lists of bullet points (keep it short). Too
much text would not solve the problem of not having enough time to digest
content. I was even thinking of limiting the number of characters like Twitter
did.

Is it even different than Twitter? Yes, the content is structured and
evergreen knowledge. What are your thoughts?

~~~
Random_Person
The content - right now - is structured and evergreen. If you suddenly attract
a few thousand users, do you think you can maintain that? Do you expect to be
able to curate all the posts? There doesn't seem to be any requirement for me
to make a list be an actual list. I can make a single-bullet list and move on,
so what prevents this from being just another link-sharing service like
Tumblr?

These are all questions I'd be asking myself if this was my project. I like
the concept and the layout is strong.

~~~
danidan11
This is very true. That's literally what happened with the first users.. I
decided to do some adjustments. I am happy to share my thoughts with you, let
me know what you think:

1) Knowledge will be published from authorized channels only. Random users
will no longer appear. 2) The YC Library is an example of channel I created.
There will be more of those. I will curate all the posts until we have more
traction 3) I am thinking of making channels subscription based. This would
motivtate qualified people to build strong channels with good ratings.

BTW, thx for giving me so much feedback!

------
Random_Person
I can click on other people's bios to open the edit dialog. I shouldn't be
able to do that, even if my edit does nothing. :-)

~~~
danidan11
Wow, thanks!! That's an issue. Will fix that asap.

